# ferns



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

does any of you have had succes growing emersed ferns?
like laja or bolbitis?
i`m trying tith bolbitis at the moment


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

here are somne pick of my emersed setup...


----------

